# treble hooks



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

im getting some big o style baits from netcraft the little ones and it says to use size 10i was wondering if anyone gets these and what kind and size of hook to get?alsosome one told me to get mustad tripple grip hooksand put them on the back of all my cranks does any one do this?and ive read articles on changing the middle hook to red on alot of ur cranks does any of this work?i was looking at hooks and there are so many of them short shank ,long shank, bronze ,black nickel and so on.ive also notice on some of my cranks from the factory the middle hook is bigger than the end hook.does that make a differance?should i leave them alone or does changing hooks really increase catches.any help would be awesome.


thanks bob


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I always go with gamagatsu trebles, but heard great things about the trip grips...I'd go with a size 8 hook, and maybe a 6 on the front depending on the bait size.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I always keep the same hooks that came with the bait. If I do change them I put the same size hook back on, normally mustad


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

I really like the VMC "cone cut" trebles. They come on all of the newer Rapala's and are wickedly sharp. I think every good lure has a little red on it and red hooks are a good way to get this done. 

I have seen studies that most fish strike from the side (rather than chasing down a bait) and that a larger front treble will assist in hook-ups. Believe this if you will...I normally don't bother and just replace with the same size as I took off.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually go up one hook size over what the lure comes with up to size 6 original. I also use Mustad EWG (extra wide gap) hooksas walleye have fairly thick lips and the EWG provides room to turn the hook through.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

for the info i appreciate it




thanks bob


----------

